

Postman 2.0 with Sync - fizerkhan
http://blog.getpostman.com/index.php/2015/03/03/postman-2-0-with-sync-is-here/

======
rayshan
Loved Postman as well, but I've switched to PAW [0] with a very polished and
powerful native OS X experience.

[0] [https://luckymarmot.com/paw](https://luckymarmot.com/paw)

~~~
Zombieball
Could you elaborate (or perhaps you already have a write up) as to why you
made the change?

Just started using postman myself. This is the first I have heard of PAW.

~~~
madeofpalk
It just has the level polish that's difficult to get in a HTML web app like
Postman.

In terms of actual features, I can't live without 'dynamic values' \- being
able to copy response body values (almost like a pointer) and paste into the
header of another request.

[http://i.imgur.com/aY8A0NJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/aY8A0NJ.png)

It means that things like auth headers and 'current user ID' are always in
sync and current.

------
Expez
This is great, but I recently switched to restclient-mode and I'm not going
back.

[http://emacsrocks.com/e15.html](http://emacsrocks.com/e15.html)

------
sunnynagra
No accessible link to get to getpostman.com from the blog?

~~~
a85
Some issue with the blog theme. There is one now.

------
nanoman
We've been using the Sync Beta for a few months now and I can confirm this is
the smoothest way to have the client/server teams working together.

We use the collections as both day-to-day development tools, as well as API
documentation and a quick test layer.

Kudos to the Postman team!

------
particlebanana
I use Postman in my workflow on a daily basis. Thanks for making such a great
product.

------
XorNot
Love Postman, though one complaint is that the workflow for saving/editing
collections could be smoother.

------
gude
Postman is an integral part of my workflow. Keep up the good work guys!

------
henrygrew
wish they'd make one for firefox

------
mikermcneil
Same here. Postman is the shit.

